# PdS 2014



## Dusius (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

neues Jahr neuer Thread dachte ich mir  
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer nette Gruppe der ich mich diesen Sommer anschließen kann. Möchte eine, lieber zwei Wochen nach PdS. Terminlich kann ich erst ab Ende Juli 26./27. 
Ich war letztes Jahr schon für knapp zwei Wochen in PdS und will das jahr definitiv wieder hin.

Falls ihr also diesen Sommer was plant und einen Platz frei habt bitte melden 

Grüße


----------



## Monsterwade (27. März 2014)

Weiss jemand, wann die Saison 2014 in Chatel anfängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buchse__ (14. April 2014)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren, wann es in PDS wieder los geht dieses Jahr!


----------



## CaZper (23. April 2014)

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/ouvertures___t___2014.pdf

Scheinbar ende Mitte / Juni ...


----------



## Fun-Master (23. April 2014)

War schon einer hier direkt am ersten Wochenende in PDS? Will dieses Jahr hin und so wie ich lese fahren die meisten erst immer Juli, August. Mir geht es um den Zustand dr Strecken. Sind die direkt von Anfang an fertig oder machen die das immer erst im Laufe der ersten Wochen?


----------



## Monsterwade (25. April 2014)

Letztes Jahr war ich in der Eröffnungswoche in Chatel. 
Einige Trails waren noch gesperrt, da Northshore-Elemente
den Winter nicht überstanden hatten. Viele Trails waren noch
nicht wieder geshaped worden und auch die Waschstationen
waren in keinem guten Zustand.
Fünf Wochen später war alles tiptop. Daher fahre ich dieses
Jahr nicht zur Eröffnung hin sondern erst ein paar Wochen später.


----------



## Fun-Master (25. April 2014)

Ok danke, schade wollte eigentlich direkt 10 Tage hin, aber dann wird es wohl doch wieder Österreich. Oder einfach hoffen, dass aufgrund des milden Winters alles in einem besseren Zustand ist...


----------



## Fun-Master (25. April 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war ich in der Eröffnungswoche in Chatel.
> Einige Trails waren noch gesperrt, da Northshore-Elemente
> den Winter nicht überstanden hatten. Viele Trails waren noch
> nicht wieder geshaped worden und auch die Waschstationen
> ...


Die Eröffnung war letztes Jahr am 21. Juni, richtig? Dieses Jahr ist der erste Termin 14-15. Juni. Gilt das dann automatisch als Eröffnungswochenende oder ist es das dann am 27.6. wenn die durchgängig aufhaben? Falls es immer der erste Tag ist, so wäre das ja dann eine Woche früher als letztes Jahr und wenn ich dann am 29.6.-08.07 fahre, kann schon gut was fertig sein. (hoffe ich ich zumindest)


----------



## Radfahrer123 (26. April 2014)

Welche Lifte sind überhaupt die man da braucht zum Dh fahren? In Chatel z.b. gibt es 4 Stück, die alle unterschiedlich öffnen, in Morzine ist der Pleney wichtig, so wie ich gelesen habe, aber was ist mit dem anderen, dem Pointe de Nyon?


----------



## Forstking (28. April 2014)

Radfahrer123 schrieb:


> Welche Lifte sind überhaupt die man da braucht zum Dh fahren? In Chatel z.b. gibt es 4 Stück, die alle unterschiedlich öffnen, in Morzine ist der Pleney wichtig, so wie ich gelesen habe, aber was ist mit dem anderen, dem Pointe de Nyon?



In Morzine selbst sind Pleney oder auf der anderen Seite der Super Morzine wichtig...


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2014)

Radfahrer123 schrieb:


> Welche Lifte sind überhaupt die man da braucht zum Dh fahren? In Chatel z.b. gibt es 4 Stück, die alle unterschiedlich öffnen, in Morzine ist der Pleney wichtig, so wie ich gelesen habe, aber was ist mit dem anderen, dem Pointe de Nyon?



schau dir an wo Strecken abgehen. dann weißt du welche wichtig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Mai 2014)

So dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal seit 7 Jahren wieder nach Morzine 
Und zu den gestellten Fragen kommen jetzt die passenden Antworten:
Der erste Bikepark der dort unten öffnet ist Les Gets und dort fängt die Saison ab dem 29 Mai an.
Morzine wird den neuen Pleney-Lift ab dem 14.06. öffnen und die gesamte Arena öffnet mit dem traditionellen Passport du Soleil am 28.06. die Lifte. Das hat einfach auch damit zu tun, dass die Strecken in Morzine / Les Gets einfach ein wenig tiefer liegen und die Gegend um Chatel / Avoriaz & Les Crosets einfach in die Hochalpine Schiene geht und dort die Streckenpräparierung nun ein wenig länger dauert 
Den meisten Spaß hat man definitiv, wenn alle Lifte geöffnet sind, aber wer die ganze Arena noch nicht kennen gelernt hat, würde auch bestens mit der Morzine / Les Gets-Gegend auskommen, aber wenn man es anders kennt, würde man immer nach Avoriaz hochschauen und man fände es schade nicht einfach mit der Gondel hochfahren zu können. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Wir hatten 2004 mal eine Woche vor der Eröffnung unsere Woche in Morzine verbracht und es war ein ganz anderes Bild und die hochalpinen Möglichkeiten sind einfach noch etwas ganz anderes.
Alle wichtigen Informationen kann man über diese Seite finden 
Falls noch Fragen offen sind stehe ich gerne für weitere Antworten bereit 
Und als visuellen Vorgeschmack ein kleines Video aus meinen umfassenden Portes du Soleil Videos 






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Mai 2014)

Hab auch mal eine Frage, ich fahre jedes Jahr nach PDS, letztes Jahr war die Pleney aufgrund Umbau gesperrt, dem zufolge waren alle Strecken in Morzine nicht befahrbar, oder nur zeitweise.

Jetzt die Frage: hat jemand eine Info ob dieses Jahr wieder alle Strecken aufgrund des neuen Lifts geöffnet sind? Bzw. Angelegt sind? War letztes Jahr echt wüst!

Weil geöffnet hat sie ja ab 14.06!


----------



## afro-dieter (5. Mai 2014)

Wir sind mit ner bunten Truppe von 6 Jungs *ab 19.-26. Juli in Morzine* im Chalet Emilie (Whirlpool, Sonnendeck, Einzelbetten - grenzt an Luxus) und haben evtl. noch 1-2 Plätze frei. Kommen fast alle von Esslingen / Stgt, sind zwischen 30-45, trinken und leben gern, sind aber vorrangig zum ballern in PDS - Kaputtfeiern können wir uns auch zuhause 

Chalet: http://www.ridersrefuge.co.uk/summer/chalets/chalet-emile/

Mietkosten liegen bei ca. EUR 250,- pro Kopf
Alles andere wird fair geteilt.

Du bist teamfähig und interessiert?  Update: wir sind voll, viel Spaß euch!


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2014)

In Les Gets und Morzine wird schon wieder fleißig geschaufelt  und zum Saisonbeginn sollen alle Strecken hergerichtet sein 
Hier gibt es immer neue Informationen zu den Strecken


----------



## osarias (3. Juni 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand grob sagen wielange man von Morzine bis Champery mit dem DH Bike unterwegs ist (Liftunterstützt versteht sich). Also als Transferstrecke.
Will unbedingt mal auf die Strecke und bin nicht sicher obs vll besser wäre mit dem Auto rüber zu fahren.

Sind vom 04. - 13.07. in Morzine

Grüße


----------



## evilthommy (3. Juni 2014)

hi, wir waren letztes jahr dort, auch von morzine aus, du musst mal schauen, wann der lift aufmacht der zum point de mousett hochgeht , kp wie genau das geschrieben wird..... am besten schon dort seid, wenn der aufmacht, bis dahin braucht man vllt 30 min mit liftfahrt morzine, dann nochmal 15 min bis zum point, dort die abfahrt runter, dafür nochmal ca 20 min, dann wieder hoch auf den nächsten berg ca 5 min , dann bist du fast oben am start champery dh, ist da ausgeschildert.

rechne einfach mal mit 1-1.5 h, den rückweg nicht vorgessen, du musst den lift zum point de mousett ( rückseite ) bekommen, sonst darfst du 1000  hm hochschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (3. Juni 2014)

hab da was gefunden http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/plan_des_pistes_vtt.jpg


----------



## Fritzz_07 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo an Alle, wir wollen vom 23-29 Juni nach Pds (Les Gets und Umgebung) Hatt jemand Erfahrung wie die Strecken dort im Regen zu fahren sind ? Wetterbericht ist bis jetzt nämlich nicht nur trocken. Vielen Dank schon mal.

Fritzz07


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Juni 2014)

Fritzz_07 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle, wir wollen vom 23-29 Juni nach Pds (Les Gets und Umgebung) Hatt jemand Erfahrung wie die Strecken dort im Regen zu fahren sind ? Wetterbericht ist bis jetzt nämlich nicht nur trocken. Vielen Dank schon mal.
> 
> Fritzz07



Hey Fritzz07,

Also man kann da eigentlich genauso bei Regen fahren wie bei uns, es ist sogar so, das die Lifte sogar bei strömendem Regeb fahren. Ich bin jedes Jahr seit 08 im August unten, zwei drei Tage Regen hast immer. Ging bis jetzt immer Super!

Is natürlich rutschig, wie in D halt auch!


----------



## Fritzz_07 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke Dir Lexx85 für die schnelle Antwort. Dann schauen wir mal

Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Streckentipps für Enduro/Freerider ? 

Oder auf was man noch achten sollte ? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Juni 2014)

Fritzz_07 schrieb:


> Danke Dir Lexx85 für die schnelle Antwort. Dann schauen wir mal
> 
> Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Streckentipps für Enduro/Freerider ?
> 
> ...




Bitte gern, freu mich auch schon echt. Beste Zeit im Jahr!

Also wenn ihr es schafft, fahrt unbedingt mal die Panorama in chatel! Is zwar kein geboller aber wenn man auf ne coole flowige Strecke abfährt, genau das richtige!

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, lets gets, aber die andere Seite vom Berg, da gibt's auch ne recht flowige Abfahrt und ne geile DH. Ansonsten is eigentlich alles geil da. Für jeden was dabei.


----------



## DerDerWo (29. Juni 2014)

Servus,

kann jemand preiswerte Unterkünfte in Chatel und/oder Morzine empfehlen? Am liebsten wäre uns ein Apartment damit wir flexibel bleiben.

Dank im Voraus!


----------



## evilthommy (29. Juni 2014)

www.fewo-direkt.de

da das eingeben, was du suchst, kurzfristig wird es sicher schwierig werden was zu finden..


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2014)

Das Casting ist vorzeitig beendet 

Unsere Urlaubsvideos der letzten Jahre:
2011
2012
2013
und
BEike


----------



## evilthommy (30. Juni 2014)

ist das Haus von der vallery?


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2014)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (30. Juni 2014)

ich hab das mal weitergegeben, evtl haben 2 bekannte von mir da lust zu.
ansonsten sind wir zu 4. vom 2 bis 9 august auch in morzine


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## sevman (30. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ab Samstag mit Kumpels ebenfalls in Morzine. Alle konditionell nicht ganz auf der Höhe.
Es ist das erste mal für uns.
Wir wollen einfach "entspannt" runter fahren ohne viel Höhenmeter machen zu müssen.
Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben welche Runde wir machen können....


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juli 2014)

mit dem Lift hoch und irgendeine Strecke wieder runter?


----------



## Thrasher (3. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Ich fahre am Sonntag mit zusammen mit nem Kumpel nach Les Gets. Wir waren beide noch nie da, sind in Sachen Kondition und Fahrtechnik jetzt nicht soo fit.

Könnt Ihr in dieser Gegend evtl einige Strecken ohne Sprünge empfehlen, die mit einem CC Rad auch für eher Ungeübte fahrbar sind?

Danke für Eure Ideen!


----------



## Strider (3. Juli 2014)

Thrasher schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich fahre am Sonntag mit zusammen mit nem Kumpel nach Les Gets. Wir waren beide noch nie da, sind in Sachen Kondition und Fahrtechnik jetzt nicht soo fit.
> 
> ...


Auf den blauen lines haben die Sprünge immer chicken ways. Ich bin mit dem alll mountain unterwegs und es gibt massig Möglichkeiten. Z.b. alles was zur grossen portes du soleil Rundtour gehört.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2014)

in les gets gibt es noch die grüne "Les ecureuilles". die ist sehr tauglich. dann auf die blaue und dir wegen der Sprünge keine gedanken machen.
es gibt eigentlcih nur auf den schwarzen richtige doubles. also mit einem richtigen Graben drin. der Rest ist meißtens rollbar. wenn man da nicht blind runterbrennt, passiert auch nix.

viel Spaß


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juli 2014)

Thrasher schrieb:


> ... die mit einem CC Rad auch für eher Ungeübte fahrbar sind?


 Das "Problem" werden eher die hundert anderen Rider sein,
die mit ihren Enduros schreddern wollen. Da machst Du Dir
mit einem CC Rad auf der Strecke keine Freunde.


----------



## Strider (4. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das "Problem" werden eher die hundert anderen Rider sein,
> die mit ihren Enduros schreddern wollen. Da machst Du Dir
> mit einem CC Rad auf der Strecke keine Freunde.


Ach was ich bin gerade da und es ist echt nicht viel los. Und wenn jemand im weg steht sind das die Engländer auf den mietbikes die zum ersten mal in ihrem leben auf nem Bike sitzen ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (5. Juli 2014)

Casting beendet.


----------



## Schwingo (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe mich nach langer hier wieder reaktiviert, weil ich Leute suche die irgendwann im Zeitraum 20-31.08. in Portes sind.
Am besten Chatel oder Morzine. Hier gibt es die meisten Möglichkeiten und man kommt überall hin. 

Ich habe dieses Jahr niemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis für den Zeitraum gefunden. Ich war schon öfter in Portes und kenn mich da auch ganz gut aus. Ausserdem habe ich auch noch kein Zimmer(Was allerdings kein Problem darstellt da immer was frei ist im Sommer)

Wäte cool wenn sich Leute melden. Ich fahr selber ganz okay. Vorzugsweise steile ausgesetzte Trails 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## herbyx (27. Juli 2014)

Es müssen doch mittlerweile etliche Leute in PDS gewesen sein. Über ein paar Berichte ( Pleney Lift läuft, oder? gibt es neue Highlights, sind die Pisten schon wieder so zerbombt?, usw. ) würde ich mich sehr freuen!!! Aktuell ist wohl jedem Menge schlechtes Wetter, oder?
Wir fahren ab 15.8 eine Woche nach Morzine, bis dahein kann es ja noch ein bischen abtrocknen....


----------



## afro-dieter (27. Juli 2014)

Wir waren letzte Woche in Morzine. Es hat 5 von 7 Tagen geregnet hat, haben uns daher größtenteils auf Pleney und Les Gets konzentriert. Ging mit Schlammreifen sehr gut. Mt Chery ist zwar neu und toll hergerichtet, aber bei Regen waren bis auf die Schwarze und die Rote (Singletrail) alles zu. Bei Trockenheit unbedingt austesten, genial gebaut!

In Chatel waren nach 2 Tagen Sonne immer noch die meisten Wald-Trails stark verschlammt und viele Schwarze Strecken waren gesperrt. Avoriaz und Les Lindarets liefen super, vor allem letzteres. Zur Schweizer Seite haben wir es nicht hingeschafft, war aber nach Aussagen von anderen auch gut nass. 
Am besten viel Zeitung und Regenreifen mitnehmen und hoffentlich die Sonne genießen!


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Juli 2014)

Lifte laufen alle. Neue Strecken gibt es auch.
Die grosse rote Schlaufe vom Mt. Chery ist für diese Saison wegen Bergsturz gesperrt.
Die Stecken in Les Gets haben Bremswellen wie immer.
In Les Lindarets hat sich nichts getan.


----------



## psychorad!cal (28. Juli 2014)

Die geile rote ganz links(von Unten gesehen)durch den Wald in Super Morzine ist gespeert aber trotzdem fahrbar und meine lieblingstrecke Pleney sind die Jungs am Shapen,und die neue Gondel ist super schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (29. Juli 2014)

Danke, damit kann man doch was anfangen! 

Im Moment hilft wohl nur beten das der Regen aufhört....


----------



## --HANK-- (29. Juli 2014)

Wir waren Anfang Juli dort und bei uns hat es ebenso von 6 tagen 5 durchgeschüttet. Streckenverhältnis siehe Mountainbike News Thread Video von Danny hart "me, Danny hart doing a Ride......". Das war in Morzine, am selben Tag waren wir auch dort unterwegs nur nicht ganz so schnell  so ähnlich wars dann überall aber mit den wetscreams relativ gut zu fahren. Am end hatten wir dann noch so ca. 6 Grad....  War trotzdem spaßig  ... 


Viel Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Juli 2014)

herbyx schrieb:


> Wir fahren ab 15.8 eine Woche nach Morzine, bis dahein kann es ja noch ein bischen abtrocknen....


Yep, das hoffe ich auch. Komme einen Tag nach Euch und bleib bis 24.08.


----------



## Rischar (30. Juli 2014)

Wir suchen eine Ferienwohnung oder Unterkunft mit Kochmöglichkeit für 5 Tage in Morzine. 2 Personen. Zweite Augustwoche. Kein Schnickschnack und somit nicht teuer 
Kann Jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Dusius (31. Juli 2014)

Komme gerade aus Morzine, nach den ganzen Regen ist wirklich so ziemlich alles im Eimer, die Strecken, die nicht gesperrt waren sind zwerfahren. Pleney hatte bis Vorgestern noch Spaß gemacht aber gestern war das Ding sowas von verschlammt..
Wollte eigentlich bis morgen bleiben, bin dann aber doch heute schon heim gefahren.


----------



## psychorad!cal (1. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> alles im Eimer



Etwa so?


----------



## evilthommy (1. August 2014)

oje, und wir fahren morgen früh hin  hoffe man kann einiges gut fahren


----------



## Bergamont-rider (4. August 2014)

Ist zufällig grad jemand in Chatel und kann berichten, ob echt alle schwarzen Strecken noch zu sind? Laut FB-Seite ist da noch einiges zu... 
Wollten evtl. ab nächster Woche hin, aber halt nicht, wenn nur die Hälfte auf ist.


----------



## psychorad!cal (4. August 2014)

Wenn die zu sind fährst halt die Tausend anderen Strecken,zb.Morzine Supermorzine Les gets Avoriaz Champery usw.Die schwarzen in Chatel sind zwar geil aber es gibt besseres in PDS


----------



## Bergamont-rider (4. August 2014)

Hm, gibts denn da was vergleichbares zu Air Voltage, Zougouloukata etc.? Waren auch nen Tag in Supermorzine, das fand ich im Vergleich eher schlecht.. In Videos aus Morzine etc. hab ich jetzt nichts vergleichbares gefunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. August 2014)

in les gets gibt es jetzt die Airlines am Mont cheri. die springt ne ecke mehr als Air voltage


----------



## Bergamont-rider (4. August 2014)

Okay cool, danke! Schaue mal nach Videos..


----------



## psychorad!cal (4. August 2014)

Ah ja so sprunglastige Sachen bist in Chatel halt schon am besten bedient,in Morzine sind dafür die natural Downhills die besten.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (4. August 2014)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos!


----------



## Leibnitz (4. August 2014)

Servus!
Kann mir jemand was zum übernachten empfehlen? Wir wollen zu zweit in zwei Wochen in die Gegend für 7 Übernachtungen. Preislich sind wir recht offen, es sollte nicht abgefucked sein. Habt ihr Empfehlungen bzgl. der orte? Wir wären gern nicht voll ab vom Schlag, sprich es darf gern was los sein dort, also auch mal a bissl Party.
Wir ist das da mit den lifttickets? Kauft man einen 6-Tage-Pass und kann dann überall fahren oder gibt es etliche unterschiedliche Tickets champery-chatel-etc.? 
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dusius (4. August 2014)

Wenn ihr nur zu zweit seid findet ihr vielleicht irgendwo zwei freie Betten wenn sich ne Gruppe ein Haus gemietet hat. 
Liftkarte kauft man eine für alles


----------



## Monsterwade (5. August 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Ah ja so sprunglastige Sachen bist in Chatel halt schon am besten bedient,in Morzine sind dafür die natural Downhills die besten.


 Wo bitte sind in Morzine "natural Downhills"?


----------



## Pilatus (5. August 2014)

alles was abseits der offiziellen Strecke geht ist recht naturbelassen.
die alte rote und schwarze und die ganzen illegalen auf der supermorzine...


----------



## herbyx (5. August 2014)

Morzine ist der zentralste Ort in PDS. Von dort kann man alle Parks per Lift am schnellsten erreichen. Dafür ist da nicht viel los. Ein paar Kneipen, Restaurants und eine Dizze am Wochenende.
In Les Gets, bzw. Chatel ist mehr los, die Orte sind auch größer, dafür sitzt man länger im Lift. Besonders viel los ist da aber nirgendwo, die Sportis sind Abends alle müde......
 Allerdings ist der Park in Chatel wahrscheinlich das Verschärfteste was es in Europa an Bikeparks gibt. Alleine da kann man einen Urlaub verbringen.  Aber wozu wenn's noch so viel mehr gibt?
Zur Unterkunft: Wir haben gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht uns ein kleines Hotel/Pension mit Halbpension zu suchen. Die geben sich meist einige Mühe mit gutem Essen. Bikekeller mit Waschstation erleichtert das Leben ungemein.
Das ist natürlich nicht billig, ein Chalet/Ferienwohnung kann da viel günstiger sein.

Mit Restaurants sollte man vorsichtig sein, oft teuer und nicht besonders gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (5. August 2014)

...


----------



## Monsterwade (5. August 2014)

herbyx schrieb:


> Mit Restaurants sollte man vorsichtig sein, oft teuer und nicht besonders gut.....


Genau, deshalb selber kochen oder Halbpension buchen.
War eine Woche im Alpen Roc in Morzine und da gab's jeden Abend super lecker 4-Gänge-Menü. 
Zweimal sogar draussen neben dem Pool. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

In Chatel ist meiner Meinung nach weniger los als in Morzine. Ist auch kleiner und man muss per Bus zur Spielwiese.
Dafür sind die schwarzen Trails um einiges schwerer und natürlicher als in Morzine. Und sie trocknen nicht so schnell
ab wie in Les Gets.

Wer zum ersten Mal nach PdS fährt, fährt am besten nach Morzine. Da kann man sich gut einfahren und dann auch
mal nach Chatel liften. Wer's eher hart mag, geht gleich nach Chatel. Mein Favorit dort: Komatrautrail und etwas
weiter weg der DH in Champery.


----------



## evilthommy (5. August 2014)

Wir sind grade da, in chatel ist alles offen, dennoch viel schlamm auf einigen strecken.  Das holz auf den Black lines ist meist rutschig also eher etwas riskant wenn man die lines nicht aus dem ff kennt. Leider schade sonst hätten wir die black shore mal getestet.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (6. August 2014)

Geil, Danke für die Info!


----------



## NCCG (7. August 2014)

Wir haben geplant in der letzten Augustwoche nach PDS zu fahren und im Bus zu übernachten. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob man Probleme bekommt wenn man bei der Talstation oder Parkplätzen in der Nähe sein Lager aufschlägt?
Eure Berichte von Morzine klingen sehr genial habt ihr evt noch ein paar Insider zwecks der gemütlichsten Bar und den Top Strecken die man unbedingt gefahren sein muss?


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2014)

in Morzine beim großen Casino ist ein großer öffentlicher parkplatz auf dem immer ein paar camper "parken". 
sehr schön könnte noch in les gets der parkplatz am badesee direkt unterm lift sein.
es sind alles topstrecken. versucht einfach jede zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeranger (7. August 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob man Probleme bekommt wenn man bei der Talstation oder Parkplätzen in der Nähe sein Lager aufschlägt?

Hi, ich habe einmal auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Chatel Bikepark (Pre-la-joux) gecampt, dort gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2014)

in Morzine und les gets gibt es keinen Parkplatz an den Liften. das ist das Problem


----------



## NCCG (7. August 2014)

Danke Für die Infos!!! Im Grunde geht es uns eh nur darum ob es geduldet wird wenn wir dort im Bus nächtigen. Das mim öffentlichen Parkplatz beim Casino und dem Badesee klingt schon mal vielversprechend das werden wir auf jeden Fall probieren.....


----------



## herbyx (7. August 2014)

Gecampt wird viel an der Talstation im Bikepark Chatel.

Welche Strecken legendär werden können, hängt natürlich maßgeblich von euren Erwartungen und Skills ab.

Seid Ihr erfahrene Downhiller, oder eher Endurofahrer?

Eher Flowig, sprunglastig, oder steiles Downhill Geballer??? Naturtrails oder geshaped?


----------



## NCCG (8. August 2014)

Ich glaub dass ich für den Anfang auf Flowigen Trails am meisten Spaß haben werde ansonsten will ich aber trotzdem so viel wie möglich ausprobieren. Das exzessive Downhillgeballer  überlass ich vorerst noch den Herren der Schöpfung


----------



## herbyx (8. August 2014)

NCCG schrieb:


> Ich glaub dass ich für den Anfang auf Flowigen Trails am meisten Spaß haben werde ansonsten will ich aber trotzdem so viel wie möglich ausprobieren. Das exzessive Downhillgeballer  überlass ich vorerst noch den Herren der Schöpfung


Ok, dann versuch auf jeden Fall mal les lindarets.  Das sind nur ein paar Trails, aber die sind sehr schön, nicht zu brutal und gefallen jedem.

Super Morzine ist teilweise auch schön geshaped, und in les Gets wirst du auch Spaß haben. Ich Chatel gibt's auch ein paar interessante Strecken ( Panoramic ), aber vieles ist echt krass.
Von Champery kann ich dann allerdings nur abraten. Markus Klausmann ( 20 facher deutscher Downhillmeister ) nennt das die "Eiger Nordwand" für Downhiller.

Es gibt allerdings ein Video bei YouTube das jeder der nah PDS fährt vorher mal geguckt haben sollte: Gib mal als Suchbegriff " Danny Hart, Champery 2011 " ein......

Viel Spaß!


----------



## evilthommy (8. August 2014)

Wir waren auch in champery... ich war letztes jahr auch dort und muss sagen, dass die strecke total ausgebombt ist. Fazu kommt noch das auf der line jede menge loses Geröll rum liegt.  Der letzte Teil nach der strasse ist der schlimmste, nach den wiesen kurven nicht mehr fahrbar. Viele andere strecken in pds sind aufgrund des langen schlechten wetters ziemlich ruiniert mit spurrillen und so weiter. Gut fahrbar sind les gets oberer bereich und canyon lindarets und super morzine im sonnigen bereich alles im wald ist zerbombt. Macht trotzdem spass.


----------



## NCCG (8. August 2014)

Freu mich sehr dass ihr mir ein paar Wertvolle Infos zukommen lasst das werd ich natürlich gleich bei der Urlaubsplanung berücksichtigen. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die Sonne lässt sich bis zu unserer Anreise Blicken dann steht dem Fahrspaß nichts mehr im Weg....


----------



## Monsterwade (10. August 2014)

evilthommy schrieb:


> ... alles im Wald ist zerbombt.


Naja, was erwartet Ihr in PdS? Autobahnen?
Persönlich finde ich Bremswellen auch lästig und bin deswegen gerne in Chatel/Les Linderes unterwegs.
Da sind die Trails wesentlich natürlicher und "zerbombte" Wege eher weniger. 
Nur ist es da fahrtechnisch etwas trickreicher )


----------



## NCCG (19. August 2014)

Ist momentan jemand von euch in PDS? Wie schauds dort unten aus ( Wetter, Streckenverhältnisse, viele Urlauber?) 
Ist euch in Frankreich schon mal das Bike geklaut worden. Man hört oft Geschichten dass einem in der Nacht Busse aufgebrochen werden darum hab ich schon überlegt das Bike versichern zu lassen. Wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbyx (19. August 2014)

Hier hat es ja wochenlang viel verrückt geregnet und als wir letzten Freitag ankamen war noch unglaubliche Mocke. Teilweise bist du bis über die Nabe eingesunken. Erstaunlicherweise macht das, nach etwas Eingewöhnung, sogar Spaß. Ist ein tolles Techniktraining, aber sicher nicht jedermanns Sache....

Allmählich trocknet es ab (nach 3 Sonnentagen ) und die Bedingungen werden deutlich besser. Bis die Mocke ganz weg ist, muß aber noch einiges passieren.

Bremswellen wie immer brutal, aber dieses Jahr sind durch den vielen Regen auch einige Strecken in Bachläufe mit tiefen Rinnen verwandelt worden. Ist schon sehr speziell, na ja, PDS halt...... immer eine Reise wert!

Besonders voll ist es auch nicht. Meistens kann man direkt in die Liste einsteigen, am Sessellift bei Supermorzine und in Chatel haben wir gestern mal 10 Min gewartet.

Zu den anderen Sachen kann ich nichts sagen, aber eine Versicherung kann bestimmt nicht schaden....


----------



## Monsterwade (20. August 2014)

Durch die vielen Regentage haben die Strecken sehr gelitten. Was Anfang Juli noch recht flowig
zu fahren war (z.B. Dans l'gaz, du canyon, Komatrautrail), haben so tiefe Bremswellen bzw. Drop-Senken,
dass man über den Lenker geht, wenn man nicht genug Speed mitbringt.

Auch die Klassiker wie La Roue libre oder Pleney haben Passagen mit Bremswellen, wie ich sie noch
nicht erlebt habe. In Les Lindarets als auch Pre la Joux waren vorgestern einige Stecken gesperrt. Beim
WM-Downhill nach Les Corsets ist eine Kehre durch eine kleine Mure versperrt (gleich nach dem Übergang
vom Fels- zum Erd-Trail). Kann aber leicht umfahren werden. Man muss nur 20 Meter zurück schieben, wenn
man's nicht weiss.

Die Trail-Teams sind überall permanent am Flicken, kommen aber wegen dem nassen Untergrund nicht hinterher.

Was noch ganz gut geht ist der Jump Park oberhalb Les Gets als auch Supermorzine. Allerdings ist die schwarze
Tal-Abfahr nach Morzine eine einzige Schlamm-Rutschbahn. Die Engländer stehen drauf. Der grosse Rest ist
momentan (feucht bis schlammig) eben eine Stufe schwieriger, ruppiger und rutschiger.

Übrigens wurde mir gesagt, das PdS dieses Jahr um eine Woche verlängert.
Schluss ist also erst am 07.09. (ohne Gewähr).

Soviel zur Lage im Moment aus Morzine.

P.S. Hat jemand mal die komplette VTT-Runde an einem Tag gemacht?


----------



## NCCG (20. August 2014)

Mon Dieu! Du machst mir nicht gerade Mut mich todesmutig die Strecke runter zu stürzen wenn alles kaputt ist aber ich nehme an für ein kleines Frauchen wie mich werden sich schon ein paar Schneisen auftun wo ich mich austoben kann.  Na dann werd ich mich mal zu meiner To Do Liste Setzen und die Strecken neu reihen indem ich eure Infos verwerte. Dankeschön!!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. September 2014)

Hat jemand von der längsten Abfahrt (Torgon) Infos und GPS Tracks?


----------



## Pilatus (1. September 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> P.S. Hat jemand mal die komplette VTT-Runde an einem Tag gemacht?



wir haben die Runde ohne les Gets gemacht. ist aber irgendwie langweilig. man vernichtet enorm viele hömis auf der Straße. 
Es ist ganz klar eine crosscountry Runde.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. September 2014)

Danke Pilatus für die Info. Hab beim Blick auf die Karte auch festgestellt. Viel Schotterstrasse mit dabei.
Geh dann lieber auf die Pisten


----------



## NCCG (5. September 2014)

Wollte mich nochmal für die nützlichen Infos bedanken haben dann tatsächlich zwei Tage in Les Gets beim See direkt neben der Strecke gecampt das hatte nen ganz speziellen Flair. Bin höchst begeistert von der Woche in PDS und war trotz der vielen Bremswellen überrascht wie gut die Strecken nach Wochenlangem Regen zu fahren waren. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung dass sie die Strecken auf unserem Hausberg ebenso gut shapen werden wie dort....


----------



## sundaydrive+r (8. September 2014)

Hat keiner von Euch 1-3 Touren parat, die man dort machen könnte - oder ist dort nur Bikepark möglich (innerhalb der Saison)?


----------



## Pilatus (9. September 2014)

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/plan_des_pistes_vtt.jpg

die lila gepukteten sind als Tour/CCstrecken eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. September 2014)

Besten Dank, das ist schon mal ein Anfang  Hast Du eine Ahnung, ob die auch mit nem Enduro Spaß machen? Mit dem Hardtail oder CC Fully wollte ich nicht hinfahren  Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps, wo ich am besten unterkomme, muss nichts luxuriöses sein - Danke schonmal!


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2014)

die in les gets machen mit dem Enduro Spaß. die anderen teilweise.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. September 2014)

Hotel in Morgins und erstmal 5 Touren gefunden, werde dann berichten, wie es ausgegangen ist  Sind auch ein paar Tausend Hm dabei :/


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2014)

So - Morgins, der Lift fährt dieses und vielleicht nächstes WE noch, also war gestern nach abgebrochener Tour (die Lifte im Hinterland fuhren nicht mehr), ein halber Tag Downhill mit dem Enduro angesagt - es hat Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war gut.

Heute - ab nach Martigny und die Tour de Portail du Fully gemacht, ohne den Lift zu nehmen - 2100hm, davon 1000 das Bike getragen und Sonnenbrand trotz Sonnencreme - egal, ich bin happy!


----------

